

Blueprint is a CSS framework - webology
http://bjorkoy.com/blueprint/

======
randallsquared
Okay, so I looked at this. I don't get the point of the grid system. Rather,
what I want to know is: if you're going to laboriously simulate tables in CSS
classes, why not just use tables? It would be simpler, more easily
understandable by human readers, scales up and down better (Blueprint doesn't
do non-fixed layouts yet, apparently), and in HTML4, at least, would usually
involve less markup.

Against this, it wouldn't be quite as easily read for the tiny fraction of a
percent that use screen readers. That seems like a very small price to pay for
the major wins.

~~~
chaostheory
Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I guess what blueprint and yui
(<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/>) buy you is consistency across different
web browsers. Tables with applied css (or their own attribute may behave
differently depending on what browser is viewing it)

~~~
webology
I like the reset.css approach that both frameworks use. This will normalize
your document so that it looks the same in various browsers. Then you can
start re-building your look using their guidelines and the fonts.css or
typography.css and to create consistency across common browsers and operating
systems.

It's quite amazing how different a blank html document with an h1 and p tags
looks from one browser to another let alone from one OS to another (margins,
padding, etc). The examples with both frameworks give you something to try out
before you use it too so you can see how it will look.

